# Long Delay connecting to internet at boot up



## windblownmonkey

My computer is taking forever to connect to the internet. The computer boots up fast, and the icon in the lower right says I'm connected. However it takes about 30-45 seconds after that, before I can actually access any pages. The computer beside me, on the same router is nearly instant, although a much slower computer.
what could cause this delay?
any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## johnb35

Look in "msconfig" to see if you can stop any unwanted programs from starting on bootup.  This is most likely the case.  Click on run, type msconfig, click ok.  Click on startup tab and uncheck anything that you don't want running on bootup.  Click apply and then ok when done, then reboot the computer and see how long it takes.


----------



## teamhex

windblownmonkey said:


> My computer is taking forever to connect to the internet. The computer boots up fast, and the icon in the lower right says I'm connected. However it takes about 30-45 seconds after that, before I can actually access any pages. The computer beside me, on the same router is nearly instant, although a much slower computer.
> what could cause this delay?
> any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



Are you on vista? Man I had this issue where it would take like 10 seconds of the internet thing at the bottom wouldn't connect and show the globe for 10 seconds. I don't think I had to do anything to fix it, I built a new pc and it kinda worked better.


----------



## windblownmonkey

*thanks*

I tried your suggestion for msconfig. Nothing there I don't need. Just anti virus and drivers for my mouse.

I actually narrowed it down, and it's only when I use Google Chrome.
Internet explorer syncs right up.

so it's obviously something with Chrome.

Any ideas?

Thanks for your help so far.


----------

